# [SOLVED] how to configure ssl in postgresql-server 8.4?

## adrin

Hello

I have a problem with setting up a working SSL fot postgresql server 8.4. I've followed the official manual regarding self-signed certs, copied server.key, server.crt and server.req files to /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/data but when I try to launch the server i receive a cryptic error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Starting PostgreSQL ...                                                                   [ !! ] for server to start...............................................^C
> 
>  * The pid-file doesn't exist but pg_ctl reported a running server.
> ...

 

When i turn off ssl in postgresql.conf everything runs fine... What is wrong with my setup?

I cannot find any logfiles (postgresql.conf states that 'syslog' is my logging method still no logfiles can be found at /var/log/p*)

----------

## adrin

SOLVED:

I forgot to set ownership of appropriate files

 *Quote:*   

> chown postgres:postgres server.* 
> 
> chown postgres:postgres /var/log/postgres

 

----------

